
Ask HN: What is your favourite book review platform? - HNLurker2
What is your favorite platform to read book reviews or ratings?
======
neuroticfish
Goodreads. I wish there was something as robust that wasn't so social media-
oriented but it works for what I need: a recommendation engine, reviews and
scores, and a flexible way to catalog my books.

